# dont / de qui



## Aupick

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Si on se fie aux livres de grammaire, le pronom relatif à utiliser pour relier un verbe suivi de “de” et une personne ou un objet est *dont*.
- C’est cet ami *dont *je vous ai parlé.

Je sais aussi que quand le nom représenté par le pronom est gouverné par une préposition il faut utiliser *de qui* au lieu de *dont*:
- Le garçon à l’avenir *de qui* je m’intéresse
  (et non : le garçon dont je m’intéresse à l’avenir) (TLF)

Mais j’ai trouvé pas mal d’exemples de *de qui* qui ne font pas partie d’un complément prépositionnel, et où j’aurais mis *dont*. Pourquoi ces auteurs (Chateaubriand, Balzac et d’autres) ont-ils utilisé *de qui*? Est-ce que *de qui* est toujours possible là où on met *dont*, alors ? Est-ce qu'il y a une différence de style ? de registre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !

Voici quelques exemples :
- elle succède à sa mère, *de qui* vous ne pouvez pas hériter
- celui *de qui* je parle imagina de se plaire parmi ses rêves
- ils envoyèrent à la mort et les juges et le monarque *de qui* émanait la justice
- le 7e vicomte Stormont, *de qui* elle eut plusieurs enfants
(ailleurs j’ai trouvé :
mademoiselle d'Orglandes, *dont* il a eu cinq filles et un garçon)


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## LV4-26

Voici au moins un embryon de réponse avant la suite
- elle succède à sa mère, *de qui* vous ne pouvez pas hériter

Je suppose qu'ici, on a évité le _dont_ pour lever toute ambiguité. En effet, quand on dit "xxxx dont j'ai hérité", xxx représente le plus souvent le contenu de la succession --> _la maison dont j'ai hérité _
Et quand xxx se refère à une personne, il s'agit d'une métaphore à prendre en mauvais part :
_Je n'ai pas de chance : j'ai hérité d'un patron odieux.
Nous sommes allés au bal avec mes copines. Nous avons fait la connaissance de trois garçons et j'ai hérité du plus vilain.
_
Après, il y a sûrement aussi des questions de style. Personnellement, je trouve
mademoiselle d'Orglandes, *dont* il a eu cinq filles et un garçon)
plus élégant que
le 7e vicomte Stormont, *de qui* elle eut plusieurs enfants

D'autre part, l'époque décriture joue sans doute un rôle. Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, on dirait plus souvent _dont_ que _de qui, _même si je trouve..le monarque *dont* émanait la justice
...assez moche.
Mais là, on en revient au style et je suis certain que d'autres auront une opinion inverse de la mienne concernant cette phrase.

Conclusion : tout cela demande à être complété ou corrigé par d'autres contributions.


----------



## Aupick

Merci pour ces explications nuancées (et pour les exemples !). Tout cela me semble très logique. Si je comprends bien, il vaut mieux les considérer au cas par cas : je n'avais pas vu les ambiguïtés de "hériter", par exemple (sans doute parce que sa structure est différente de son équivalent en anglais), et il y a des raisons claires dans ce cas-là. Qu'il y a des raisons stylistiques me semble logique aussi.



LV4-26 said:


> D'autre part, l'époque décriture joue sans doute un rôle. Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, on dirait plus souvent _dont_ que _de qui, _même si je trouve..le monarque *dont* émanait la justice
> ...assez moche.


C'est intéressant, puisque tous mes exemples viennent du passé. Je devrais peut-être chercher des exemples plus récents pour voir s'il y a des contrastes. Si j'en trouve, je les afficherai.

Et merci (de nouveau !) pour ces explications.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Aupick ! 

Voici un autre embryon de réponse (attention, je suis tout sauf une grammairienne !  )
J'ai l'impression que de qui exprime une provenance, et non une référence ou une appartenance.


> - elle succède à sa mère, *de qui* vous ne pouvez pas hériter => pour ce qui est de la formulation de la transmission d'un héritage, on hérite quelque chose de quelqu'un ; il y a donc une provenance de l'héritage.
> - celui *de qui* je parle imagina de se plaire parmi ses rêves => mmm là, mon truc ne s'applique pas. Et je suis incapable de trouver un autre schéma logique.  Je laisse la parole aux experts, qui sauront t'expliquer ça.
> - ils envoyèrent à la mort et les juges et le monarque *de qui* émanait la justice => là encore, provenance ; c'est le roi qui est à l'origine de la décision de justice
> - le 7e vicomte Stormont, *de qui* elle eut plusieurs enfants =>
> (ailleurs j’ai trouvé :
> mademoiselle d'Orglandes, *dont* il a eu cinq filles et un garçon) => re-  Il n'y a pas provenance mais don/appartenance...


Voilà, j'espère t'avoir un peu aidé.


----------



## geve

Je ne peux pas ajouter grand-chose aux réponses précédentes, moi j'aurais mis "dont" sans problème dans ces quatre exemples. 

Mais je voudrais juste revenir sur une chose :


Aupick said:


> Je sais aussi que quand le nom représenté par le pronom est gouverné par une préposition il faut utiliser *de qui* au lieu de *dont*:
> - Le garçon à l’avenir *de qui* je m’intéresse
> (et non : le garçon dont je m’intéresse à l’avenir) (TLF)


C'est en effet la règle, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait aussi figé, comme je l'avais mentionné dans cet autre fil. Pour citer la partie correspondante du Grevisse :


> Ces dernières phrases sont lourdement articulées, et l'on comprend que plus d'un auteur ne se soit pas, en cela, soucié de la règle des grammairiens [...] : L'autre, DONT les cheveux flottent sur les épaules [les épaules _de qui_ - les cheveux _de qui_] (A. France). - Ce garçon (...) DONT l'énergie se lit dans les yeux bleus (J. et J. Tharaud).


----------



## LARSAY

La réponse est très simple et ne souffre pas d'exception: tous les verbes utilisés en example sont suivis d'une préposition à l'infinitif, donc le "qui" s'impose: on hérite *de *quelqu'un, on parle *de *qqun, qqchose émane* de *qqun ou de qqchose, un homme a des enfants *de *sa femme (le plus amusant est qu'on peut aussi dire le contraire; pour une fois, le machisme ne passe pas!)


----------



## CABEZOTA

J'aimerais beaucoup savoir ce que c'est qu'une préposition à l'infinitif... Plus sérieusement, tous ces cas permettent précisément la double construction, _dont _étant la contraction de la préposition "de" et d'un pronom relatif :

La femme de qui il a hérité tout ce qu'il possède aujourd'hui / la femme dont il a hérité tout ce qu'il possède aujourd'hui

Le poète de qui vous parliez si gentiment / le poète dont vous parliez si gentiment

Dans ces cas-là, l'usage de "de qui" pour dont est plutôt littéraire et naturellement facultatif : il ne s'impose nullement.

Avec une construction à double préposition, c'est différent :

Tous ces gens, aux yeux de qui je ne veux pas passer pour un nul... (et non *dont je ne veux pas passer pour un nul à leurs yeux)

Cet homme, des mains de qui j'ai reçu la fameuse lettre... (et non *dont j'ai reçu la fameuse lettre de ses mains).

Mais, comme l'a dit Geve, ce type de construction étant un peu complexe et peu utilisé en français, elle est quelquefois contournée, comme dans les exemples donnés...


----------



## astor_place_ny

Salut, j'ai un doute sur cette phrase:

- La fille dont/de qui/de laquelle je te parle...

Est-ce possible d'utiliser n'importe quel pronom parmi ces trois choix ?

Merci.


----------



## tpettit

Non, seul "dont" est utilisable ici.


----------



## Anne345

Les trois formes sont possibles et très correctes !


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, les trois sont correctes. Je dirais simplement que _dont_ est la plus courante de nos jours.


----------



## poireau

Bonjour,

Pourrait-on dire interchangeablement:

"Voila la femme dont je parle"

et

"Voila la femme de qui je parle"

?

Merci


----------



## Micia93

non, on dit "la femme dont je parle" et la femme "à qui / à laquelle je parle"


----------



## geostan

On peut dire les deux, mais dont serait plus normal ici.

Cheers!


----------



## Anne345

Je confirme la réponse de Geostan : *les deux sont corrects*, mais 
_"dont, en français moderne, tend à supplanter tous les pronoms relatifs introduits par de."_ (Grammaire Larousse)
"_de qui est concurrencé par duquel et dont._" (Grevisse)


----------



## scriptum

Bonjour tout le monde,

_"La Révolution de Juillet a fait enlever le Crucifix de qui la présence en consolant l'innocent, faisait trembler le juge."_

Pourquoi _de qui_ et non pas _dont_? Y a-t-il un différence de sens ou de style entre les deux mots?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Cette phrase aujourd'hui parait maladroite voire incorrecte. Peut-être est-elle ancienne et dans ce cas elle utiliserait une tournure désuète ?

_J_'utiliserais effectivement dont et je mettrais une virgule après "présence".

L'utilisation de ce "de qui" correspondrait-elle à une personnification de l'objet crucifix par le sujet de la sculpture ?_ 
_


----------



## Hatchet

Punky Zoé said:


> L'utilisation de ce "de qui" correspondrait-elle à une personnification de l'objet crucifix par le sujet de la sculpture ?_
> _


 Je le pense , c'est certainement le but recherché avec cette tournure, "de qui" au lieu de "dont".


----------



## scriptum

Punky Zoé said:


> L'utilisation de ce "de qui" correspondrait-elle à une personnification de l'objet crucifix par le sujet de la sculpture ?_ _


Merci. Je crois que je commence à comprendre. Le mot «qui» laisse entendre que l’auteur a omis un nom et que la phrase complète devrait normalement être: «le crucifix de Jésus, de qui» etc.
La présence invisible du mot fait allusion à la présence invisible de la personne.
Bravo! C’est pour ces trucs-là que j’adore Chateaubriand…


----------



## mdbvma

"Peux-tu me rappeler le nom de la personne dont tu parlais tout à l'heure."

"Peux-tu me rappeler le nom de la personne de qui tu parlais tout à l'heure."

Laquelle est correcte et pourquoi?


----------



## luklamainfroide

Je dirais que les deux sont correctes mais que la première est préférable.
 En effet, la répétition de "de" est plutôt lourde dans la deuxième.
Éventuellement on dirait : "Peux-tu me rappeler de qui tu parlais tout à l'heure."


----------



## Aoyama

> "Peux-tu me rappeler le nom de la personne de qui tu parlais tout à l'heure."


ah non, cette phrase n'est pas correcte.
"Peux-tu me rappeler le nom de la personne dont tu parlais tout à l'heure."
Dans les deux cas, que l'antécédent soit "nom" ou "personne", le relatif est "dont".
"Peux-tu me rappeler le nom dont tu parlais tout à l'heure."
"Peux-tu me rappeler la personne dont/ _de qui_ tu parlais tout à l'heure."
Mais, plus courant : "Peux-tu me rappeler de qui tu parlais tout à l'heure."


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour à tous

Est-ce possible d'employer "dont" dans ces cas-ci ?

Tu es la seule personne dont je suis fier
Ou
tu m'as envoyé les informations dont j'avais besoin:


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonjour Iman,
Oui, tes phrases sont parfaitement correctes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour.

Si l'antécédent est un pronom indéfini, et que le pronom relatif soit précédé de la préposition DE, on utilise toujours “dont” ?

Ex : Il n'y a personne au monde dont \ de qui ? il soit content.

Merci !


----------



## Micia93

"*dont *il soit content" (il n'est content *de* personne)

je parle *de* cette fille => la fille *dont* je parle


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour répondre à la question, non, on n'utilise pas « toujours » _dont_ dans ce cas ; on peut aussi employer _de qui_.


----------



## Micia93

Tu as raison Maître Capello, et désolée Anna, j'étais sincère en répondant ainsi. La raison en est que je n'utilise jamais "de qui" que je trouve très lourd


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui merci ! Mais je vous prierais de bien vouloir noter que je parlais du cas où l'antécédent est un pronom indéfini. Ou bien ça ne fait aucune différence sur le choix du pronom relatif?


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne vois effectivement aucune différence liée au fait que l'antécédent soit un pronom indéfini. _De qui_ ou _dont_ sont possibles.


----------



## Mengnizhang

Bonjour,

 L'homme *dont *je parlais/ Le garçon *de qui* j'ai reçu une carte

Voici. Mes deux phrases. 
pronom relatif, Quand on parle d'une personne, on utilise qui. Par example: La fille *à qui* j'ai parlé, L'homme *pour qui* je travaille. Le garçon *de qui* j'ai reçu une carte.

Mais d'autre côté, L'homme *que* je parlais *de ---L'homme dont je parlais, de que ca devient dont. *

*Pouquoi, Le garçon de qui j'ai reçu une carte. On ne dit pas 'Le garçon dont j'ai reçu une carte.' ou 'L'homme de qui je parlais'

Merci.

M.*


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque la préposition est _de_ et qu'il s'agit de personnes, les deux pronoms relatifs (_dont_ et _de qui_) sont en fait possibles.  On emploie toutefois généralement _dont_ de préférence à _de qui_, ce dernier pronom relatif étant parfois perçu comme lourd.

_l'homme *dont* je parlais_ 
_l'homme *de qui* je parlais_ () (correct, mais lourd et peu naturel)

_le garçon *dont* j'ai reçu une carte_ 
_le garçon *de qui* j'ai reçu une carte_ ()

Vous ne pouvez en revanche pas mettre la préposition à la fin : _l'homme que je parlais de_  – sauf bien sûr si la préposition n'introduit pas _l'homme_, mais un infinitif qui viendrait après, par exemple : _l'homme que je parlais de récompenser_ .


----------

